# XR16 versus Rogue



## Hoganman1 (Nov 28, 2018)

What are the basic differences between the XR16 driver head and the Rogue driver head?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2018)

Xr16 is a fully titanium head
Rogue is titanium and carbon fibre
Rogue has Jailbreak rods
That's about it.
Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Hoganman1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks, but I was referring to performance differences. I've heard the Rogue has less spin and is lighter to promote more ball speed. Is that true or just marketing hype?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2018)

Whatever the marketing says, you might get different results.
Same goes for the reviews.
They can give you an idea but without trying them you're taking a gamble.
They're both good clubs but the performance differences I get could be exactly opposite to the differences you see.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 28, 2018)

The Rogue has a low spin model, sub zero I think it's called. 

As for the differences, best go try both models and see what suits your needs, however, the regularity that these companies come out with models, I would suggest most of it is marketing hype, personally can't wait til Taylormade come out with their M5 and M6 to here the bs they come away with.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 16, 2018)

Will know tonight if there is a very low usage xr16 for sale with multiple shafts


----------



## Hoganman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

I bought a Rogue and put the head on the Fuji Vista Pro shaft I have in my XR16. After six rounds, it's definitely longer for me. I loved the XR 16, but the Rogue is better.
Others may have different results.


----------

